# Engenius EAP9550 Wireless Repeater Install



## Pat Reichelgate

I'm trying to install an Engenius EAP9550, configured as a wireless repeater. the instructions are beyond abominable (as the review on Amazon warned). They tell me to enter 192.168.1.1 (which is my linksys E2000 wireless routers address, though they say nothing about that) and tehn give me no other information on how to configure or set this up. 

Do you have any experience with this? Can you help me? am I supposed to beconfigureing this within my wireless router?


----------



## TheCyberMan

Hi and Welcome to TSF,

First the E2000's router ip address is 192.168.1.1 you need to check whether the Engenius to see what ip address it has. Have a look on the bottom of the router the address may be there or in the documentation you received it will be in there.

If the Engenius has an ip address between 192.168.1.1 and 192.168.1.254 this is in the same subnet as the E2000.

This ip address will need to be changed. 

Please confirm whether this is the case and i will take you thru some steps to change to a different ip address for the Engenius.


----------



## Pat Reichelgate

Thank you CyberMan! Yes, the Engenius address is 192.168.1.1., same as the cisco E2000 wireless router. I appreciate your help. I have no idea how to change this.


----------



## TheCyberMan

Hi sorry not got back to you but will take you thru the next step on changing your repeater's ip address.

1. Connect an ethernet cable to your computer's Lan port and the other end in the Lan port on your repeater

2. The DHCP server will more than likely be disabled on the engenius so we need to confgiure a manual ip address for it.

3. Open Networking and sharing centre>change adapter settings:
Right click Local Area Connection and choose and open properties page(if prompted for password it will be the administrator password for your windows admin account it needs)

Scroll down to Internet Protocol Version(TCPIPv4) highlight it and hit properties button.

Click button Use the following ip address and give it 192.168.1.20
Set the subnet mask to 255.255.255.0
Click ok and ok again.

4. Open your webbrowser and navigate to 192.168.1.1 the engenius router's ip address and login with username and password that will be on bottom of router on a label or in the documentation you received with it.

5. Navigate to the heading Network>Lan settings

Change the ip address from 192.168.1.1 to 192.168.0.1
Set subnet mask to 255.255.255.0 if not already set.
Spanning tree set to enabled.


6. For the DHCP server set it to enabled
Lease time set to forever.
Start IP set to: 192.168.0.2
End IP set to: 192.168.0.50
Domain name leave as it is
DNS server leave blank

Click apply and re-boot router.

Once router has re-booted do the following:

7. On computer go back to Local Area Connection and the TCPIPv4 settings and set to obtain an ip address automatically and set to obtain DNS server address automatically and click ok and ok again.

8. Using your browser navigate to your router as in step 4 and i will take you thru next steps.


----------



## Pat Reichelgate

Thanks, Cyber Man!! Once I reset the router I was able to go through the rest of the steps, through an install video I found on You Tube before contacting you. This engenius thing does work but the directions are HORRIBLE--but you are TERRIFIC!!


----------



## TheCyberMan

Thank you very much for your kind words is the repeater now working and doing its job boosting your wireless signal?

You are welcome.


----------



## Pat Reichelgate

Well, CyberMan, I spoke too soon. While the wireleess repeater says that it is connected to the router (when I finished the install) there is no evidence that it is doing it's job. Also, when I was working with Sonos on my system yesterday, we were in the router working on several IP addresses. I saw addresses for everything on my system, EXCEPT the wireless repeater.

I do need your help again, pleasethankyouverymuch!


----------



## TheCyberMan

Hi sorry to hear it hasn't worked out first lets reset the repeater and clear all settings and start again.

With an opened paperclip there will be a small hole on back of router push the paperclip into hole and press and hold for 10 to 20 seconds until all lights light up to indicate repeater has reset.

Please follow the steps in #4 again.


----------



## Pat Reichelgate

CyberMan, let me jsut check something with you first (remember--I'm not a techie like you, just moderately comfortable around my gear, so please don't hear this as a stupid question. You want me to reset my router, right? Not the repeater? If I do this, am I in any danger of screwing up the IP setting for either my Sonos system or my Slingbox? it's taken me a few calls on those to get them working right...I don't want to screw this up.

Thanks for your patience.


----------



## Signify

Do NOT reset the router! It's the repeater CyberMan wants you to reset.


----------



## Pat Reichelgate

Okay, I'm all set. The repeater has been reconfigured, again. For anyone else who might be following this mess, there is NO paperclip hole in the engeniuseap9550. Instead, there is a button at the top of the unit, with the small "tool" logo ( a little wrench) beneath it. Use anything to push that button. I't about 3/16" across, so it doesn't have to be a paperclip.

Cheerfully awaiting next steps, CyberMan. Thanks, Signify.


----------



## TheCyberMan

Thanks to signify for confirmation in my absence.

Yes some routers and repeaters have reset buttons instead of a small hole.

Now the repeater is reset you will need to browse to it's ip address and login in again go the wireless settings:

Ensure wireless radio is set to enabled.

Mode set to Universal repeater

Band set to match the band of your main router 2.4Ghz B+G+N or B+G whatever is set on your main router.

Enabled ESSID set to 1

ESSID set this to the same name SSID of your main router

Channel set it to the same channel as your main router ex if main router is on ch 11 then repeater has to be on ch 11.

Then click on site survey and select your main router's SSID and click on apply when finished re-boot repeater if not prompted to do so.

Then again after navigating to repeater ip address log in again and now you need to go to wireless security and set the security to match the security type of your main router WEP/WPA/WPA2 TKIP/AES whichever of these is set on your main router and then set the network key to the same as your main routers wireless network key.
Then click apply and re-boot the repeater

You can then check the status in your repeater for the wireless settings and it should show an association with your main router with it's ssid and mac address.

Check on your main router in the status and you should see an association with the repeaters mac address also.

If you have parts of the house with a weaker signal the repeater should now boost the signal from the main router wirelessly and DHCP will be given out by the main router not the repeater. There will be no ssid for the repeater to try and connect to, or ip address to look for on main router. 

You can also have a computer connected to the repeater via an ethernet cable and it should have internet connectivity as well.


----------



## Pat Reichelgate

Hi Cyber Man and thanks again. followed the steps and all is well--or so it seems. the engenius eap9550 says that it has connected successfully with my linksyse2000...however, there is no evidence of any gain, at all, anywhere.

I checked the DHCP client list on the Linksys e2000 router and teh eap9550 is nowhere to be seen. shouldn't it show up on that list, along with my Sonos devices and my Slingbox (all of which have their own IP addresses)?

Any thoughts on how to continue with this (other than baking it and serving with a side of fava beans)?


----------



## TheCyberMan

Hi it should not appear in the DHCP list the mac address of the engenuis should be showing in the status for associated devices and authorised the signal passes thru the engenuis and is boosted it does not receive an ip address.

If you connect a computer to the engenuis via an ethernet cable you should have internet connectivity then and will confirm that the signal is going thru the repeater.

As to how effective a range it will have i cannot guess.


----------

